

The Guantánamo Memoirs of Mohamedou Ould Slahi - sashaeslami
http://www.slate.com/articles/briefing/foreigners/2013/04/mohamedou_ould_slahi_s_guant_namo_memoirs_published_for_the_first_time.html

======
sashaeslami
This is crazy.

